# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  Σύνδεση UPS σε κυκλοφορητή λέβητα ξύλου

## clock

DSC_0546[1].jpgDSC_0548[1].jpgDSC_0549[1].jpg
Καλησπέρα σε όλους.Έχω μια περίπτωση ενός καυστήρα με ξύλα στον οποίο θέλουμε να βάλουμε ups στον ένα και μοναδικό κυκλοφορητή του λέβητα έτσι ώστε και να πέσει το ρεύμα να μην σταματήσει να δουλεύει ο κυκλοφορητής. Εχει κανείς ιδέα για καμιά για το τι χρειάζεται ώστε να εμπλακεί το UPS?οι εικόνες είναι του κυκλοφορητή και απο το UPS που υποτίθεται κάνει για αυτή τη δουλειά..όπως πολύ καλά καταλάβατε όλα είναι απο Βουλγαρία ακόμα και ο λέβητας..Όποια βοήθεια είναι ευπρόσδεκτη.
ΞΑΝΑ λέω με ενδιαφέρει το κύκλωμα το οποίο θα επιτηρεί προφανώς τα 220VAC της ΔΕΗ και ίσως και την εντολή που δίνει στο κυκλοφορητή ο λέβητας..οπότε σε περίπτωση διακοπής και τον 2 εισόδων να μ ενεργοποιεί το UPS και εν συνεχεία αυτο να τροφοδοτει τον κυκλοφορητή για ένα χρονικο διάστημα..Θέλω η εναλλαγή να γίνεται ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΑ
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## antonis_p

δεν βάζεις καμιά μεγάλη μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου μόνιμα σε φόρτιση, και ένα inverter από αυτά που είναι για χρήση στο αυτοκίνητο;

----------


## clock

> δεν βάζεις καμιά μεγάλη μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου μόνιμα σε φόρτιση, και ένα inverter από αυτά που είναι για χρήση στο αυτοκίνητο;



το πρόβλημα μου είναι το κύκλωμα το οποίο θα επιτηρεί προφανώς τα 220VAC της ΔΕΗ και ίσως και την εντολή που δίνει στο κυκλοφορητή ο λέβητας..οπότε σε περίπτωση διακοπής και τον 2 εισόδων να μ ενεργοποιεί το UPS και εν συνεχεία αυτο να τροφοδοτει τον κυκλοφορητή για ένα χρονικο διάστημα..τo συγκεκριμένο έχει μπόρνες 12VDC ώστε να κουμπώσεις μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου για περισσότερη αυτονομία εφόσον δεν σε καλύπτει αυτή που έχει μέσα..

----------


## el greco 1

να πουμε και αλλο 1 σεναριο. μια μικρη γεννητρια που θα εξυπηρετει και φωτισμο + τβ+ινρνετ+ψυγειο δηλαδη μικρα φορτια.το να κανειs μια δαπανη που θα κανει μονον μια δουλεια και δεν ειμαστε σιγουροι που θα την κανει, νομιζω που η συγκεκριμενη δαπανη δεν αξιζει.Cheers George.

----------


## clock

> να πουμε και αλλο 1 σεναριο. μια μικρη γεννητρια που θα εξυπηρετει και φωτισμο + τβ+ινρνετ+ψυγειο δηλαδη μικρα φορτια.το να κανειs μια δαπανη που θα κανει μονον μια δουλεια και δεν ειμαστε σιγουροι που θα την κανει, νομιζω που η συγκεκριμενη δαπανη δεν αξιζει.Cheers George.



είναι δοκιμασμένο σε αντιστοιχο λέβητα και λειτουργεί..ΞΑΝΑ λέω με ενδιαφέρει το κύκλωμα το οποίο θα επιτηρεί προφανώς τα 220VAC της ΔΕΗ και ίσως και την εντολή που δίνει στο κυκλοφορητή ο λέβητας..οπότε σε περίπτωση διακοπής και τον 2 εισόδων να μ ενεργοποιεί το UPS και εν συνεχεία αυτο να τροφοδοτει τον κυκλοφορητή για ένα χρονικο διάστημα..Θέλω η εναλλαγή να γίνεται ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΑ..εαν είναι να βρίσκομαι συνέχεια πάνω απο το λέβητα περιμένοντας πότε θα γίνει διακοπή ώστε να ξεκινήσω τη γεννήτρια η να ενεργοποιήσω το ινβερτερ δεν έχει νόημα..

----------


## leosedf

Τι τύπου UPS είναι?
Γιατί απλά δεν τροφοδοτείς τον θερμοστάτη που ελέγχει τον κυκλοφορητή μέσω του UPS για να τελειώνεις?

----------


## clock

> Τι τύπου UPS είναι?
> Γιατί απλά δεν τροφοδοτείς τον θερμοστάτη που ελέγχει τον κυκλοφορητή μέσω του UPS για να τελειώνεις?



οτι φαινεται στη φωτογραφία Κωνσταντίνε..ότι γράφει είναι στα βουλγάρικα και δεν βγάζω άκρη..πάντως το δίνουν μαζι με το λεβητα γιαυτη τη δουλειά..αλλά για τροφοδοσία ΜΟΝΟ του κυκλοφορητή..εαν πω να καλύψω και το κεντρικο πινακα του λέβητα μιας και εκει μέσα συνδεεται ο θερμοστάτης δεν ξέρω έαν το UPS μπορεί να αντέξει το φορτίο..

----------


## leosedf

Με τα 100W δεν το πετάς στα σκουπίδια να βάλεις ένα φτηνό 1200 stand by να τελειώνεις?

----------


## clock

> Με τα 100W δεν το πετάς στα σκουπίδια να βάλεις ένα φτηνό 1200 stand by να τελειώνεις?



έαν ήταν καθαρό δικό μ θέμα ίσως και να το πετούσα..απο την άλλη το μηχάνημα αυτό όντως κάνει δουλειά και το έχω δεί να δουλεύει..απλός ήθελα να δω έαν μπορώ να το αυτοματοποιήσω..

----------


## el greco 1

ευκολο! τοποθετησε ενα μικρο ρελε στην γραμμη που παει στον κυκλοφοριτη.οταν ειναι υπο ταση να δουλευει με την ΝΟ του ρελε. οταν διακοπη η ταση το ρελε απενεργοποιητε και μπαινει το ups μεσω τιs NC του ρελε.

----------

clock (03-01-14)

----------


## clock

> ευκολο! τοποθετησε ενα μικρο ρελε στην γραμμη που παει στον κυκλοφοριτη.οταν ειναι υπο ταση να δουλευει με την ΝΟ του ρελε. οταν διακοπη η ταση το ρελε απενεργοποιητε και μπαινει το ups μεσω τιs NC του ρελε.



Αυτός είσαι!!! Εαν σ ειναι εύκολο ενα διάγραμμα όσον αφορά το κύκλωμα που αναφέρεις θς με βοηθουσες πάρα πολύ..

----------


## midakos

όμως με αυτό τον τρόπο, το ups θα τροφοδοτεί τον κυκλοφορητή ακόμα και αν κόψεις το ρεύμα και είναι καλοκαίρι (που δεν θα χρησιμοποιείς τον λέβητα).

----------


## clock

> όμως με αυτό τον τρόπο, το ups θα τροφοδοτεί τον κυκλοφορητή ακόμα και αν κόψεις το ρεύμα και είναι καλοκαίρι (που δεν θα χρησιμοποιείς τον λέβητα).



το καλοκαιρι κλεινει και το UPS έχει διακόπτη..οπότε το χειμώνα πάλι σε λειτουργία..λογικό νομίζω..

----------


## colt3003

Καλησπέρα
Παρόλο που έχει ξαναμπεί εδώ...
Η λύση που έδωσα στο ίδιο πρόβλημα + τον κυκλοφορητή του ηλιακού θερμοσίφωνα (απομακρυσμένοι οι συλλέκτες απο το μπόιλερ) είναι η χρήση μπαταρίας αυτοκινήτου με ένα φορτιστή - συντηρητή μόνιμα επάνω της, και χρήση ενός ινβέρτερ. Στον πίνακα του ρευματος, στη γραμμή που δίνει μόνο στις συσκευές που θέλω (κυκλοφορητές + διαφορικός θερμοστάτης) έχω τοποθετήσει ένα ρελε με τύλιγμα 220v και 2 σετ επαφών 0n - off - on. Στη μέση (off) πάει η γραμμή που δίνει στις συσκευές, στη μια άκρη τα 220ν του δικτίου, και στην άλλη άκρη τα 220ν απο το ινβερτερ. Χρειάζεται ρελέ με 2 επαφές γιατί κάνω μεταγωγή καί της φάσης και του ουδέτερου. Το τύλιγμα του ρελέ είναι συνεχώς υπο τάση (του δικτύου). Μόλις το ρεύμα απο το δίκτυο κοπεί, ο ρελές έρχεται σε θέση ηρεμίας, κάνοντας ταυτόχρονα τη μεταγωγή στο ινβερτερ, αλλά 3 χρόνια που είναι συνεχώς σε τάση δεν μου έχει παρουσιάσει πρόβλημα. 
Επίσης μια μετατροπή χρειάζεται και το ινβέρτερ. Συγκεκριμένα καταργησα τον διακόπτη on-off που είχε και τον αντικατέστησα με μια επαφή απο ακόμα ένα ρελέ 220ν που το τυλιγμά του βρίσκεται επίσης συνεχώς υπο τάση. Με αυτό τον τρόπο το ινβέρτερ ξεκινάει μόνο όταν απουσιάζει η τάση δικτύου. Ο λόγος που το έκανα αυτό ήταν ότι το ινβέρτερ, ακόμα και χωρίς καμια κατανάλωση, όσο λαμβάνει τάση απο την μπαταρία και είναι στο on, τραβάει απο τη μπαταρία ~300 mA, κάτι που δεν το επιθυμούσα. Αν μπορέσω θα ανεβάσω και Φωτο.

----------


## clock

> Καλησπέρα
> Παρόλο που έχει ξαναμπεί εδώ...
> Η λύση που έδωσα στο ίδιο πρόβλημα + τον κυκλοφορητή του ηλιακού θερμοσίφωνα (απομακρυσμένοι οι συλλέκτες απο το μπόιλερ) είναι η χρήση μπαταρίας αυτοκινήτου με ένα φορτιστή - συντηρητή μόνιμα επάνω της, και χρήση ενός ινβέρτερ. Στον πίνακα του ρευματος, στη γραμμή που δίνει μόνο στις συσκευές που θέλω (κυκλοφορητές + διαφορικός θερμοστάτης) έχω τοποθετήσει ένα ρελε με τύλιγμα 220v και 2 σετ επαφών 0n - off - on. Στη μέση (off) πάει η γραμμή που δίνει στις συσκευές, στη μια άκρη τα 220ν του δικτίου, και στην άλλη άκρη τα 220ν απο το ινβερτερ. Χρειάζεται ρελέ με 2 επαφές γιατί κάνω μεταγωγή καί της φάσης και του ουδέτερου. Το τύλιγμα του ρελέ είναι συνεχώς υπο τάση (του δικτύου). Μόλις το ρεύμα απο το δίκτυο κοπεί, ο ρελές έρχεται σε θέση ηρεμίας, κάνοντας ταυτόχρονα τη μεταγωγή στο ινβερτερ, αλλά 3 χρόνια που είναι συνεχώς σε τάση δεν μου έχει παρουσιάσει πρόβλημα. 
> Επίσης μια μετατροπή χρειάζεται και το ινβέρτερ. Συγκεκριμένα καταργησα τον διακόπτη on-off που είχε και τον αντικατέστησα με μια επαφή απο ακόμα ένα ρελέ 220ν που το τυλιγμά του βρίσκεται επίσης συνεχώς υπο τάση. Με αυτό τον τρόπο το ινβέρτερ ξεκινάει μόνο όταν απουσιάζει η τάση δικτύου. Ο λόγος που το έκανα αυτό ήταν ότι το ινβέρτερ, ακόμα και χωρίς καμια κατανάλωση, όσο λαμβάνει τάση απο την μπαταρία και είναι στο on, τραβάει απο τη μπαταρία ~300 mA, κάτι που δεν το επιθυμούσα. Αν μπορέσω θα ανεβάσω και Φωτο.



Σίγουρα μια καλή λύση και αυτή δεν διαφωνώ...αλλά οι απαιτήσεις του συστήματος που θέλω καλύπτονται και ενα απλό UPS οπου και υπάρχει..το θέμα μ είναι στο πως θα ελέγξω το πότε κόπηκε το ρεύμα ώστε να ενεργοποιηθεί το UPS και να συνεχίσει τη κυκλοφορία εφόσον και τα νερά ειναι ζεστά..

----------


## colt3003

Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις ένα ρελέ με τύλιγμα 220ν και οι επαφές του να δίνουν απο την μπαταρία στο κύκλωμα του UPS. Οσο θα έχεις ΔΕΗ η μπαταρία θα μένει εκτός. Αμα κοπεί τότε θα συνδέεται στο UPS και η λειτουργία του λέβητα θα εξακολουθήσει.

----------


## clock

> Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις ένα ρελέ με τύλιγμα 220ν και οι επαφές του να δίνουν απο την μπαταρία στο κύκλωμα του UPS. Οσο θα έχεις ΔΕΗ η μπαταρία θα μένει εκτός. Αμα κοπεί τότε θα συνδέεται στο UPS και η λειτουργία του λέβητα θα εξακολουθήσει.



δεν το κατάλαβα αυτό..σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις βοηθάει ένα κυκλωματάκι..έαν μπορείς να ανεβάσεις καλώς..

----------


## el greco 1

Σπυρο αυτη η εφαρμογη που εχειs κανει δεν νομιζω να την εφαρμοσει εδω ο clock διοτι εχει ιδη ενα ups που πρεπει να συνδεση σα 2η πηγη ενεργειαs στον κυκλοφοριτη.ο πελατηs το εχει αγορασει μαζι με τον ξυλοκαυστηρα πακετο και με αυτο που εχει θα δουλεψει.

----------


## tkosmidis

Μπορει οπως εχω πει στο θρεντ μου να ειμαι ασχετος απο ηλεκτρολογικα-ηλεκτρονικα, αλλα απο τα της θερμανσης ειμαι προχωρημενος!

Βασικα το UPS για κυκλοφορητες - μοτερ πρεπει να ειναι καθαρου ημιτονου. Τωρα αφου λες οτι δουλευει το συγκεκριμενο τοτε :
1) Ο λεβητας εχει πινακα ή θα συνδεσετε υδροστατη εμβαπτιζομενο? Αν εχει πινακα συνδεεις απευθειας την εξοδο του UPS στην θεση που περνει ρευμα ο κυκλοφορητης και συνδεεις  απευθειας  το UPS στο δικτυο. Γλυτωνεται το επιπλεον κυκλωμα ΚΑΙ θα ειναι μονιμα φορτισμενη η μπαταρια του, ετοιμο δηλαδη για την διακοπη οταν ερθει. Αν το κανεις με ρελε οπως λεει ο παραπανω φιλος θα πρεπει να εχει ο χρηστης στο μυαλο να φορτιζει την μπαταρια.

2) Αν βαλεις υδροστατη τοτε θα ακολουθησεις την ιδια φιλοσοφια αλλα θα συνδεσει το UPS σε αυτον (για να ανοιγει ή να κλεινει) τον κυκλοφορητη σου. Ο υδροστατης εχει ΝΟ κ NC, λιγο να προσεξεις να ανοιγει ο κυκλοφορητης οταν πιασεις τους βαθμους που ρυθμισες και οχι το αντιθετο, ετσι?


Στον λεβητα πριν βαλω τον καυστηρα πελλετ ειχα παραπλησιο UPS και η αληθεια ειναι οτι δυο φορες που επεσε το δικτυο με εβγαλε μια χαρα (αν και με αγχος και παρακολουθηση του λεβητα μεχρι να ξαναερθει το ρευμα) και αποφυγαμε την υπερθερμανση! 

Βεβαια η μπαταρια θα πρεπει να ελεγχεται και να αλλαζεται που και που ετσι?

----------


## colt3003

SXEDIO.JPG

Το καφέ είναι η τάση σου απο το δίκτυο
όσο παίρνει τάση οι ενδιάμεσες επαφές του ρελέ (κοκκινα) θα εφάπτονται με τις πράσινες. Επομένως η μπαταρία σου θα είναι στον αερα.
Μόλις το ρευμα κοπεί οι ενδιάμεσες επαφες του ρελέ θα επανέλθουν σε ηρεμία, και θα ενωθούν με τις μπλέ δίνοντας τάση στο UPS.

----------


## clock

> Μπορει οπως εχω πει στο θρεντ μου να ειμαι ασχετος απο ηλεκτρολογικα-ηλεκτρονικα, αλλα απο τα της θερμανσης ειμαι προχωρημενος!
> 
> Βασικα το UPS για κυκλοφορητες - μοτερ πρεπει να ειναι καθαρου ημιτονου. Τωρα αφου λες οτι δουλευει το συγκεκριμενο τοτε :
> 1) Ο λεβητας εχει πινακα ή θα συνδεσετε υδροστατη εμβαπτιζομενο? Αν εχει πινακα συνδεεις απευθειας την εξοδο του UPS στην θεση που περνει ρευμα ο κυκλοφορητης και συνδεεις  απευθειας  το UPS στο δικτυο. Γλυτωνεται το επιπλεον κυκλωμα ΚΑΙ θα ειναι μονιμα φορτισμενη η μπαταρια του, ετοιμο δηλαδη για την διακοπη οταν ερθει. Αν το κανεις με ρελε οπως λεει ο παραπανω φιλος θα πρεπει να εχει ο χρηστης στο μυαλο να φορτιζει την μπαταρια.
> 
> 2) Αν βαλεις υδροστατη τοτε θα ακολουθησεις την ιδια φιλοσοφια αλλα θα συνδεσει το UPS σε αυτον (για να ανοιγει ή να κλεινει) τον κυκλοφορητη σου. Ο υδροστατης εχει ΝΟ κ NC, λιγο να προσεξεις να ανοιγει ο κυκλοφορητης οταν πιασεις τους βαθμους που ρυθμισες και οχι το αντιθετο, ετσι?
> 
> 
> Στον λεβητα πριν βαλω τον καυστηρα πελλετ ειχα παραπλησιο UPS και η αληθεια ειναι οτι δυο φορες που επεσε το δικτυο με εβγαλε μια χαρα (αν και με αγχος και παρακολουθηση του λεβητα μεχρι να ξαναερθει το ρευμα) και αποφυγαμε την υπερθερμανση! 
> ...



ο λέβητας έχει πίνακα και η λύση που προτείνεις τη συζήτησα και είδα ότι αν και πολύ βολική πιθανόν θα είχα πρόβλημα στο ηλεκτρονικό κομμάτι του πίνακα μιας και το UPS δεν συνίσταται για τροφοδοσία ηλεκτρονικών πλακετών που έχει μέσα ο πίνακας..μιας και οι ίδιοι οι πωλητές δεν το συνιστούν για τον πίνακα μπορει να προκαλέσει σοαρή βλάβη στο πίνακα..παρα μόνο για το κυκλοφορητη οπότε δεν μας κάνει..τωρα οσο για τον υδροστάτη μάλλον εννοείς τον επιφανειακό θερμοστάτη που σκέφτομαι εγώ η κάτι άλλο?το συγκεκριμένο νομίζω δέχεται μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου..έχει μπόρνες 12βολτ να κουμπώσεις μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου..

----------


## clock

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48475
> 
> Το καφέ είναι η τάση σου απο το δίκτυο
> όσο παίρνει τάση οι ενδιάμεσες επαφές του ρελέ (κοκκινα) θα εφάπτονται με τις πράσινες. Επομένως η μπαταρία σου θα είναι στον αερα.
> Μόλις το ρευμα κοπεί οι ενδιάμεσες επαφες του ρελέ θα επανέλθουν σε ηρεμία, και θα ενωθούν με τις μπλέ δίνοντας τάση στο UPS.



η μπαταρία που αναφέρεις είναι η μπαταρία του UPS την οποια την απομόνωσες απο το UPS? η κάποια αλλη μπαταρία? γιατι η αλήθεια δυσκολεύομαι να καταλάβω το σκεπτικό σου

----------


## colt3003

Νίκο με μπέρδεψες !!
Αν αυτή η συσκευή είναι όντως UPS και τίποτα άλλο, τό μόνο που έχεις να κάνεις τότε (και αφού θές απο αυτό να τροφοδοτείς μόνο τον κυκλοφορητή, αφού όπως λές δεν συνίσταται για την πλακέτα του λέβητα) είναι να δώσεις στην είσοδο του UPS (τα 220ν δηλαδή) το καλώδιο που θα συνέδεες τον κυκλοφορητή, και απο την έξοδο του UPS με ένα άλλο καλώδιο να πάς στον κυκλοφορητή. Εφόσον είναι UPS, τα 220ν θα επιτηρούνται απο το ίδιο και η μεταγωγή στην μπαταρία θα γίνεται αυτόματα, οπότε δεν καταλαβαίνω που υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

....βέβαια σε περίπτωση διακοπής ρεύματος ό λέβητας θα σβήσει αφού δεν θα είναι πάνω στο UPS αλλά αμα αυτό δε σε ενοχλεί, όλα καλά !

Στο σχέδιο θεώρησα πως ήθελες να συνδέσεις ξεχωριστή (εξωτερική μπαταρία) στο UPS η οποία να δίνει τάση μόνο όταν κόβεται το ρεύμα

----------


## clock

> Νίκο με μπέρδεψες !!
> Αν αυτή η συσκευή είναι όντως UPS και τίποτα άλλο, τό μόνο που έχεις να κάνεις τότε (και αφού θές απο αυτό να τροφοδοτείς μόνο τον κυκλοφορητή, αφού όπως λές δεν συνίσταται για την πλακέτα του λέβητα) είναι να δώσεις στην είσοδο του UPS (τα 220ν δηλαδή) το καλώδιο που θα συνέδεες τον κυκλοφορητή, και απο την έξοδο του UPS με ένα άλλο καλώδιο να πάς στον κυκλοφορητή. Εφόσον είναι UPS, τα 220ν θα επιτηρούνται απο το ίδιο και η μεταγωγή στην μπαταρία θα γίνεται αυτόματα, οπότε δεν καταλαβαίνω που υπάρχει πρόβλημα.
> 
> 
> ....βέβαια σε περίπτωση διακοπής ρεύματος ό λέβητας θα σβήσει αφού δεν θα είναι πάνω στο UPS αλλά αμα αυτό δε σε ενοχλεί, όλα καλά !
> 
> Στο σχέδιο θεώρησα πως ήθελες να συνδέσεις ξεχωριστή (εξωτερική μπαταρία) στο UPS η οποία να δίνει τάση μόνο όταν κόβεται το ρεύμα



Φίλε Σπύρο έαν διαβάσεις απο την αρχή τα μυνήματα θα δείς ότι δεν αναφέρω πουθενά για ξεχωριστή μπαταρία ουτε τιποτα ακαταλαβίστικο..επίσης θα δείς οτι μόνος σου μπερδεύεσαι και δεν το κάνω εγώ..απο την άλλη η λύση που προτείνεις ήταν η πρώτη που σκέφτηκα απο μόνος μ αλλα πλέον εχω σκεφτεί πάνω απο 50 λύσεις και καμία ακόμα δεν ικανοποιεί καλή και σωστή λειτουργία..και αυτο γιατι φίλε Σπύρο εάν συνδέσω όπως λες το ups πάνω στη γραμμή που δίνει εντολή στον κυκλοφορητή τότε σίγουρα ο κυκλοφορητής θα κυκλοφορεί περισσότερα τα κρύα νερά παρά τα ζεστά όταν χρειαστεί απο διακοπή..ελπίζω να κατάλαβες ότι αυτο δεν μπορεί να γίνει..μακάρι να ήταν τόσο απλό όσο φαίνεται...

----------


## rama

Μία σοβαρή εγκατάσταση για τη λειτουργία της θέρμανσης εκτός δικτύου πρέπει να λάβει υπόψη τις καταναλώσεις και τις εκκινήσεις διαφόρων εξαρτημάτων, από τον κυκλοφορητή μέχρι τον καυστήρα και τους θερμοστάτες, ενδεχομένως αν υπάρχουν τις ηλεκτροβάνες, τις αντλίες καυσίμου κλπ. Μαζεύεται αρκετή ισχύς. Για να έχει νόημα η επάρκεια εκτός δικτύου, θα πρέπει να έχει και μεγάλη διάρκεια. Γιατί για διακοπές των 10 λεπτών δεν τιθεται θέμα οτι θα παγώσει το σπίτι. Νόημα έχει να μιλάμε για πολλές ώρες. Ενα απλό UPS δεν μπορεί να υποστηρίξει τέτοια ισχύ για τόσο μεγάλη διάρκεια. Θα πρέπει να γίνει ακριβή εγκατάσταση και δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει τον κόπο και τα χρήματα.
Αν είναι τόσο απαραίτητη αυτή η λειτουργία, μήπως αξίζει καλύτερα να υπάρχει αυτοματισμός με γεννήτρια και ενεργοποίηςη με περιστρεφόμενο σύστημα αδράνειας?

----------


## colt3003

Μάλλον κατάλαβα.
αυτό που σε περιορίζει είναι οτι δεν μπορείς να ρίξεις όλο το κύκλωμα (λέβητα και κυκλοφορήτή) επάνω στο UPS. Κατά τα φαινόμενα εφόσον η δουλειά του UPS είναι να ανιχνεύει την έλλειψη τάσης και να δίνει απο η μπαταρία, είναι σαφές πως δεν είναι σε θέση να γίνεται αντιληπτό πότε η έλλιψη τάσης στο καλώδιο του κυκλοφορητή προέρχεται απο ακούσια διακοπή της ΔΕΗ ή απο επιλογή δική σου. Επομένως είτε θα πρέπει να είσαι εκεί όταν γίνεται η διακοπή ρεύματος και να ανοίγεις / κλείνες διακόπτες-μεταγωγούς, είτε θα πρέπει να τοποθετήσεις το UPS με τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε να καλύπτει όλο το σύστημα, και όχι μέρος αυτού. Καλό θα ήταν αν γίνεται να δείς τι κυματομορφή βγάζει στην έξοδό του το UPS. Μου φαίνεται περίεργο να βγάζει μια κυματομορφή που να μπορεί να δουλέψει ο κυκλοφορητής ( ο οποίος δουλέυει *κατ ελάχιστον* με τροποποιημένο ημίτονο αλλά ''διαμαρτύρεται'') και δεν μπορεί να δουλέψει η πλακέτα του λέβητα.

----------


## herctrap

γιατί δεν βάζεις το πηνίο ενός ρελέ ( DPDT )στα 230 
το UPS στο ρεύμα να έχει φορτισμένη την μπαταρία
στις δυο NC επαφές θα βάλεις φάση - ουδέτερο από το UPS
και στις δυο ΝΟ θα βάλεις φάση - ουδέτερο που πάνε στον θερμοστάτη
τις δυο μεταγωγικές επαφές θα τις βάλεις στο θερμοστάτη και στον ουδέτερο του κυκλοφοριτή

όταν έχεις 230 ( δεν έχει κοπεί το ρεύμα ) το ρελέ θα τροφοδοτει τον κυκλοφοριτή μέσω του θερμοστάτη από τα 230
όταν κοπεί το ρεύμα τροφοδοτείς τον κυκλοφοριτή μέσω του θερμοστάτη από το Ups

----------

clock (04-01-14)

----------


## Papas00zas

> οτι φαινεται στη φωτογραφία Κωνσταντίνε..ότι γράφει είναι στα βουλγάρικα και δεν βγάζω άκρη..πάντως το δίνουν μαζι με το λεβητα γιαυτη τη δουλειά..αλλά για τροφοδοσία ΜΟΝΟ του κυκλοφορητή..εαν πω να καλύψω και το κεντρικο πινακα του λέβητα μιας και εκει μέσα συνδεεται ο θερμοστάτης δεν ξέρω έαν το UPS μπορεί να αντέξει το φορτίο..



Ειναι απλό: Ο διακόπτης εχει ον πανω οφ κατω και στα λαμπάκια οι ενδειξεις ειναι: Κόκκινο -μαλλον- φόρτιση μπαταριας, κίτρινο ups-λειτουργία μαλλον και πράσινο δίκτυο. 
Τα κυριλλικα στη βαση ειναι uninterruptible supply

----------


## clock

> γιατί δεν βάζεις το πηνίο ενός ρελέ ( DPDT )στα 230 
> το UPS στο ρεύμα να έχει φορτισμένη την μπαταρία
> στις δυο NC επαφές θα βάλεις φάση - ουδέτερο από το UPS
> και στις δυο ΝΟ θα βάλεις φάση - ουδέτερο που πάνε στον θερμοστάτη
> τις δυο μεταγωγικές επαφές θα τις βάλεις στο θερμοστάτη και στον ουδέτερο του κυκλοφοριτή
> 
> όταν έχεις 230 ( δεν έχει κοπεί το ρεύμα ) το ρελέ θα τροφοδοτει τον κυκλοφοριτή μέσω του θερμοστάτη από τα 230
> όταν κοπεί το ρεύμα τροφοδοτείς τον κυκλοφοριτή μέσω του θερμοστάτη από το Ups



νομίζω ότι αυτο που αναφέρεις είναι πολύ κοντά σε αυτό που τελικά πρέπει να γίνει..προσπαθώ να βγάλω ένα κυκλωματάκι με όσα είπες..εάν μπορείς να βοηθήσεις με τη σειρά σ στο σχέδιο θα το εκτιμούσα..όπως και να έχει σε ευχαριστώ..

----------


## herctrap

αυτό λέω

----------

clock (04-01-14)

----------


## clock

> αυτό λέω



ο θερμοστάτης που αναφέρεις λογικά ειναι καποιος επιφανειακός που μάλλον πρέπει να βάλω και όχι του λέβητα ο θερμοστάτης που δίνει εντολή στο κυκλοφορητή?

----------


## el greco 1

νικο η πλακετα του λεβητα δεν εχει θερμοστατη. εχουν αισθητηρα οπωs καταλαβενειs εκει δεν μπωρει ν παρεμβειs.

----------


## herctrap

ο θερμοστάτης του λέβητα για τον κυκλοφοριτή
όταν έχεις 230 οι επαφές αλλάζουν κατάσταση
το 4 ενώνεται με τον θερμοστάτη όπως ακριβώς ήταν
και ο ουδέτερος που πήγαινε στον κυκλοφοριτή τον βάζεις στο 5 

οταν κοπει το ρευμα η σύνδεση είναι έτσι όπως την βλέπεις 
τροφοδοτείται ο κυκλοφορητής μέσα από τον θερμοστάτη 
και δεν τροφοδοτείται τίποτα παραπάνω

----------


## clock

> ο θερμοστάτης του λέβητα για τον κυκλοφοριτή
> όταν έχεις 230 οι επαφές αλλάζουν κατάσταση
> το 4 ενώνεται με τον θερμοστάτη όπως ακριβώς ήταν
> και ο ουδέτερος που πήγαινε στον κυκλοφοριτή τον βάζεις στο 5 
> 
> οταν κοπει το ρευμα η σύνδεση είναι έτσι όπως την βλέπεις 
> τροφοδοτείται ο κυκλοφορητής μέσα από τον θερμοστάτη 
> και δεν τροφοδοτείται τίποτα παραπάνω



εάν κατάλαβα καλά οπότε δεν κόβεις και φάση και ουδέτερο απο θερμοστάτη και κυκλοφορητή?

----------


## herctrap

κόβεις τον ουδετερο
και την φάση που πάει στον θερμοστάτη

*έχεις κάποιο πίνακα αυτονομίας? - με έναν θερμοστάτη και πολλούς κυκλοφοριτές?

----------


## clock

> κόβεις τον ουδετερο
> και την φάση που πάει στον θερμοστάτη
> 
> *έχεις κάποιο πίνακα αυτονομίας? - με έναν θερμοστάτη και πολλούς κυκλοφοριτές?



τής
ο πίνακας που έχει ο ξυλολέβητας απο πάνω του..μόνο αυτό υπάρχει..και ένας κυκλοφοριτής σε όλη την εγκατάσταση..αλλά δεν ξέρω έαν θα πρέπει να παρέμβω και στον θερμοστάτη του λέβητα αλλά να βάλω ένα δικό μ εξωτερικό για πιο σωστά..με μπερδευεί λίγο το σχέδιο σ η αλήθεια..και δεν έχω δουλέψει και τέτοοιο ρελέ άλλη φορά..οπότε καταλαβαίνεις..

----------


## lepouras

συγνώμη να πω κάτι? εφόσον όλο το κύκλωμα είναι ο αυτοματισμός και ο κυκλοφορητής, γιατί να μην μπει το UPS κατευθείαν  στην παροχή που τροφοδοτεί όλο το σύστημα? και προσπαθείτε να σκεφτείτε πως θα τροφοδοτήσετε επιμέρους κυκλώματα?

----------


## herctrap

το ρελέ είναι σαν να έχεις δυο μιας μεταγωγικής επαφής
θα μπορούσες να μην διακόψεις τον ουδέτερο 
αρά υπάρχει περίπτωση να κάνει μπαμ όταν θα έχεις 230

------------

κόβεις το καλώδιο του ουδετέρου 
το άκρο που πάει στον πίνακα το συνδέεις στο 5
το άλλο άκρο που πάει στον κυκλοφορητή το συνδέεις στο 6
βγάζεις την φάση που πάει στον θερμοστάτη και την συνδέεις στο 4
βάζεις ένα καλώδιο από το 3 στον θερμοστάτη εκεί που πήγαινε η φάση

βγάζεις το ups από την πρίζα και το ανοίγεις να δουλεύει με την μπαταρία
παίρνεις ένα πολύμετρο και μετράς 
τις τάσεις μεταξύ των δυο εξόδων της πρίζας και τις γείωσης

και τα ξαναλέμε

----------

clock (05-01-14)

----------


## clock

> συγνώμη να πω κάτι? εφόσον όλο το κύκλωμα είναι ο αυτοματισμός και ο κυκλοφορητής, γιατί να μην μπει το UPS κατευθείαν  στην παροχή που τροφοδοτεί όλο το σύστημα? και προσπαθείτε να σκεφτείτε πως θα τροφοδοτήσετε επιμέρους κυκλώματα?



εάν ήταν τόσο απλό θα το είχαμε κάνει φίλε Γιάννη...

----------


## el greco 1

Nικο δεν βλεπω προοδο. καντω απλο το πραγμα.απο την παροχη του ξυλολεβητα 230v συνδεσε το πηνιο ενοs ρελε. αυτο το ρελε πρεπει να εχει 2 ανοιχτεs και 2 κλειστεs επαφεs NO και NC.απο την πλακετα του λεβητα φευγει ενα καλωδιο και παει στον κυκλοφοριτη,αυτο περασετο απο τιs 2 NO του ρελε (φαση και ουδετερο) .απο την εξοδο του ups (φαση ουδετερο) περασε το καλωδιο απο τιs 2 NC του ρελε και κανε γεφυρα απο κατω που φευγειs για τον κυκλοφοριτη. δοκιμασετο ετσι που ειναι απλο δουλεψετο και μετα το βελτιωνειs

----------

clock (05-01-14)

----------

